# Soda Pop Pears



## SizzlininIN (Nov 19, 2004)

I thought this was an interesting combination:

Soda Pop Pears

6 pears
1 liter (about 4 cups) cola-flavored carbonated beverage
1/3 c. shipping cream
2 ( 8 ounces ) packages reduced fat cream cheese, softened
1/3 c. sour cream
1/4 c. whippng cream
2 Tbsp sugar
2 tsp vanilla extract
Garnish: fresh mint sprigs

*Peel pears, leaving stems intact; cut a thin slice from bottom of each pear.

*Place pears and cola in a large Dutch oven; bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat, and simmer 30 minutes or until pears are tener.  Cool pears and cola in Dutch oven.

*Remove pears; set aside.  Bring cola to a boil, and cook over medium-high heat until cola is reduced to 1 cup.  Add 1/3 cup whipping cream, and boil 1 minute.

*Beat cream cheese in a large mixing bowl at medium speed with an electric mixer until fluffy; add sour cream, 1/4 cup whipping cream, sugar, and vanilla, beating well.

*Spread cream cheese mixture evenly in center of 6 plates; stand 1 pear on cream cheese mixture on each plate, and top with cola sauce.  Garnish if desired. Yield: 6 Servings. 

Obtained from Southern Living 1995 Annual Cookbook


----------



## Alix (Nov 19, 2004)

That does look cool. Not sure it is something I would try, but if anyone else tries it, I want to know how it tastes.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 19, 2004)

Ahhh, ya just gotta love Southerners - they'll put 'co-cola' in anything!  This does sound yummy, tho Sizzlin - but I just have one lil question - 
what's 'shipping' cream?


----------



## middie (Nov 19, 2004)

sounds kind of interesting to me.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 19, 2004)

Cream so thick and rich that ships can float in it.


----------

